# I'm Bored...



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok I have a entertain myself... Youtube here I come...


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2009)

Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!
Go for the Python!

The Python called Monty that is


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I want this Python... Maxwell.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 15, 2009)

How about a book?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

No... Maxwell...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

we need to find you a man girl...lol


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Old, but somehow, still relevant...

I've been listening to this album (Give me Convenience or Give me Death) all night...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> we need to find you a man girl...lol




I have one... I'm just in a Maxwell mood.  The man just makes you want to take your clothes off.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

You keep listening to this Maxwell fellow, and I start to understand why you're bored. :meh:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> You keep listening to this Maxwell fellow, and I start to understand why you're bored. :meh:




 He only works on certain women and men...:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> You keep listening to this Maxwell fellow, and I start to understand why you're bored. :meh:



:lmao:

Yeah - you need some punk!  Something energetic!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I've moved on from Maxwell.. I'm looking at dancing now...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yeah - you need some punk!  Something energetic!



Will I like it... That's the question???


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - you need some punk!  Something energetic!
> ...



...Maybe?

I don't know...  There is all kinds of energetic music, not all of it punk.

Punk is basically crappy guitar playing, some guy that can't sing, and lots of jumping around.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

my ring tone right now.....


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice ...

This one is old ... But it makes me move


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> my ring tone right now.....



Embedding disabled...

My ringtone (the intro):


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

ewwww metallica :thumbdown:
"Hi, we are sell outs. Keep buying our stuff."


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

One of my favorites...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> ewwww metallica :thumbdown:
> "Hi, we are sell outs. Keep buying our stuff."



Every band you've ever heard of sold out.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > my ring tone right now.....
> ...



I always thought you were more of a rap guy.....lol  jk


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> YouTube - crazy frog




Dmitri we need to talk honey....:greenpbl:


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > ewwww metallica :thumbdown:
> ...



and sued their own fans.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Beyonce... Love this live version.. Make you move.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> I always thought you were more of a rap guy.....lol  jk



Some of it's OK






I'm more into stuff like this though:


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - crazy frog
> ...



Will this be a good or a bad talk?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Dmitri said:
> ...



As a photographer - would you not do the same?

Infringement??


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> YouTube - Mystikal featuring Nivea - Danger (Been So Long)



Damn you back into time...


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

This is what Im into...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> Will this be a good or a bad talk?



Um...mmm...:hug::Its ok... I still like yah!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> This is what Im into...



:thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish TPF still had a chat room...


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I wish TPF still had a chat room...



That would make this a lot easier...lol


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm listening to ABBA and my ring tone is the fight song from Star Trek The Original Series.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

ABBA?!?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

This is our chat room...:lmao:

Manaheim post what type of music you like... I'm bored.  Entertain me..


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ABBA?!?




Hey... I like ABBA...:greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

...OMG

:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

You gotta come party with me sometime girl.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ABBA?!?
> ...




NO NO NO!!!    NO ABBA......:thumbdown:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

FYI-

Anyone whos posts an ABBA youtube link will be banned.  I can have that arranged...


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> FYI-
> 
> Anyone whos posts an ABBA youtube link will be banned.  I can have that arranged...



lol


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



How did Metallica sellout? -rock-? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> FYI-
> 
> Anyone whos posts an ABBA youtube link will be banned.  I can have that arranged...



Oh no you didn't.... This is my thread... Manaheim post your videos honey.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

I was listening to Bee Gees earlier today... is that better?  My daughter loved it.

Man, it's been an odd music day for me.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

The other day I couldn't stop listening to John Williams... I even put him in my blog.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Will this be a good or a bad talk?
> ...



 No one can beat the Crazy Frog and Gummi Bear.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> No one can beat the Crazy Frog and Gummi Bear.



And this is why your lovable...:hug::


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Dmitri said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question.  As a photographer, if you knew that your copyrights were being infringed, what would you do?

...And, I never said they didn't sell out - I actually agreed with you that they did.


EDIT

After reading your link in more detail - their story is not unlike many beginning photographer's stories - giving themselves away at first.  Later they realize that they are being robbed...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

:er: I got the munchies..


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



You mean if I encouraged people to infringe on that copyright to help me get rich and famous, and when I got rich and famous enough I turned around and sued those same people that helped get me there? I wouldn't have sued them and been happy with the money and fame that I had gotten from these people. But that's me. I'm much less of a [bleep] than Lars.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, here you go... THIS is the video to watch.



Freakin' good song, freakin' odd.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 15, 2009)

Everybody, time to stop being bored and flip on Showtime to see the Strikeforce card. Come on, Gina Carano vs. Cris Cyborg!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^^
"an error occured"  

I even paused my background music for it...


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

odd.  Google it.  It's a worthwhile watch.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Classic moment in tv........


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

You know how bored I am...?

As soon as I finish my glass of wine, I'm going to get another one, then I'm going to go outside to smoke a cigarette, then I'm going to take some pictures of my guitar.

And, I'm so bored that I felt the need to tell you guys all of that.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

LMAO... Welcome to the bored club.. Just got finished making a sandwich and some tea... Next some chocolate.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Cant wait to see the pics...........and 

STOP SMOKING!!!! Its going to kill you!!

Sorry about the public service announcement there........


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> and some tea



What kind?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> Classic moment in tv........
> YouTube - Chapelle show Rick James *****!!




I miss Dave Chappelle so much..


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> Cant wait to see the pics...........and
> 
> STOP SMOKING!!!! Its going to kill you!!
> 
> Sorry about the public service announcement there........



Yeah, I know...  I only do it to be cool.    ....

I actually don't smoke that much (except when I'm drinking - like now).


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

I m so bored that Im watching Titanic!!!!  Now thats bad!:lmao:

I miss Dave too!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> > and some tea
> ...




Chamomile from Mighty Leaf ... I have to cut out the caffeine... Doctors orders .


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yeah, I know...  I only do it to be cool.    ....
> 
> I actually don't smoke that much (except when I'm drinking - like now).




*Shaking my head from left to right... shame on you... did that work *


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> I m so bored that Im watching Titanic!!!!  Now thats bad!:lmao:
> 
> I miss Dave too!



Dave?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I m so bored that Im watching Titanic!!!!  Now thats bad!:lmao:
> ...



Chappelle show


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

This ones for my man Manaheim...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Ah.  Yeah, me too.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Damn what are you smokin!!!   lol Dont know who Dave is......:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> Damn what are you smokin!!!



Not the right stuff, I guess...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I know what he's doing, having fun before the baby comes.  Sleepless nights ahead.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Guitar pics are done.  gotta process them now.

lol...I pushed Enter - I thought that would post my reply...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I know what he's doing, having fun before the baby comes.  *Sleepless nights ahead*.



...Yup.

Gotta have some fun while I can, lol.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Guitar pics are done.  gotta process them now.
> 
> lol...I pushed Enter - I thought that would post my reply...




Damn... your f*cked up Josh... What did you have!!!:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

OK - confession.  Chris & Yemme are forgiven for liking ABBA...  I'm listening to INXS now.

Still, INXS is better than ABBA...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> OK - confession.  Chris & Yemme are forgiven for liking ABBA...  I'm listening to INXS now.
> 
> Still, INXS is better than ABBA...



:lmao:  Now I know your really Mello.....:lmao:







:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

> Here come the woman
> With the look in her eye
> Raised on leather
> With flesh on her mind


Every single one of us the devil inside


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Eurythmics


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Any of you on facebook?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> Any of you on facebook?



Nah - I don't do any of those 'networking' sites...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I just graduated to doing a blog and It was because of this forum... Never liked joining sites like that. :meh:


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Night all behave!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

You guys get to see them first.  I'll give them their own thread in a minute...

1






2





3





4  ...Cobwebs!  That's how often I play now, lol...!





EDIT
Here's the thread-
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/174533-let-there-rock.html#post1680091


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

...Not bad for a drunk fool, right?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...Not bad for a drunk fool, right?




:lmao: Understatement.. Love the first the color it's so rich.  Damn player your even good when your drunk.  What's the color of the guitar love the last one.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

You ll have to tell me tomorrow what you play!!! Cool guitar!! Something about guys and guitars is hot.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

What about guys who listen to abba?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> What's the color of the guitar love the last one.





mishele said:


> You ll have to tell me tomorrow what you play!!! Cool guitar!! Something about guys and guitars is hot.



Thanks, both of you!  

The color (which doesn't show very well in the pictures) is called "Midnight Wine"    It's like a burgundy.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

You guys should be off to bed soon.. He should be tired as hell.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> The color (which doesn't show very well in the pictures) is called "Midnight Wine"    It's like a burgundy.



That's what I thought it was... Its so rich in color.  The color is on point.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> You guys should be off to bed soon.. He should be tired as hell.



I still got a few more hours in me!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

^^^ I don't.  I'm just being lazy about going to bed.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

manaheim said:


> ^^^ I don't.  I'm just being lazy about going to bed.



So join the party and post your videos... My back still hurt and I'm in the chair... I should go lay down and post.






I miss Hawaii...


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

I did, but it broke.

What's the deal with your avatar, Yemme?  Is that you naked and on fire or something?

We need to have a thread for women on TPF to post pictures of themselves naked... the on-fire part could be optional.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I did, but it broke.
> 
> What's the deal with your avatar, Yemme?  Is that you naked and on fire or something?
> 
> We need to have a thread for women on TPF to post pictures of themselves naked... the on-fire part could be optional.



Honey I'm not your type...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

manaheim said:


> What's the deal with your avatar, Yemme?  Is that you naked and on fire or something?



I don't think I want to know...  I think it's sexier not knowing, lol.

Certainly is 'hot' though...lol!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I did, but it broke.
> ...


 
How do you know?  I might be a total slut.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

manaheim said:


> How do you know?  I might be a total slut.



Trust me...


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, for the record I was joking.


However, still... what's up with the avatar?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't think... that I don't know... you're a man whore... I've seen your smile.  Well nothings up with the avatar.  It's just that its in some way a reflection of me.  Don't play with me or you will get burned.  The other one i wanted to use was a blood thirsty woman...  Thought it would be too much for TPF.  Does that answer your question.

BRB


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Thought it would be too much for TPF.



...Sounds hot.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Did mishele go to bed...?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

...Everyone left me...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Um... dunno... I know you should go to bed.  Two adults are talking here, your a baby.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Um... dunno... I know you should go to bed.  Two adults are talking here, your a baby.



Me?  A baby?

Who's talking?  ...I don't see anyone talking.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

:lmao:  Your a baby honey... You look young.  I'm just pulling your leg .. I was talking to manaheim.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just spilled wine on my keyboard...  Luckily, I have a backup.  I had to take it apart and rinse it off in the sink.  It's drying now.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Yo... WTF.. Josh...:lmao: ... You know what.. One night we should all get fooked up on TPF and just post.  Everyone get their liquor ready and get twisted.

A TPF online party....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

This one has Cyrillic letters on it, so it takes some getting used to...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Yo... WTF.. Josh...:lmao: ... You know what.. One night we should all get fooked up on TPF and just post.  Everyone get their liquor ready and get twisted.
> 
> A TPF online party....



What do you mean "one night"?  I do that every night...  lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm just learning this Josh... but I'm talking about more people not just us crazies ...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

...I'm all sticky now.

I spilled the wine on the keyboard, and some of it got on my shorts.  In a panic, I used my shirt to wipe it up.  Now it's all over my arms & legs...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to push the buttons a lot harder on my back-up keyboard...

It's one of those old school ones, with the big buttons...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

You never tell a woman your sticky (unless)... Are you ready for bed yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I took my shower already I'm just trying to figure out when your gonna give into the wine or sleep.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet I can last longer than you...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't the Questions Only thread honey...:greenpbl:... Did you do all your pictures ...

*I bet you this boy falls asleep soon*


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

It's only midnight here...  I have at least 2 hours left...

I can't wait till my regular keyboard dries...  This one just feels so weird...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it's dry enough.  I'm going to put it back together now.  I can't stand this keyboard...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot where you were it's 1:13...  Well I would say don't do it because you have a minime coming soon and I wouldn't want anything to shock you.  So you should go to bed...  Give in


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

...I'm going to bed...   The longer I stay up, the more I mess up my computer...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay... I win... Bye:greenpbl:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 16, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Ok, here you go... THIS is the video to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here you go... THIS is the video to watch.
> ...



:lmao:

Awesome song.  Who is that?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...




Greenskeepers and the name of the song is ?  Lotion, what a surprise. Anyway, that's what it says in the comments.

I liked your Dead Kennedys selection too, love those guys, but this one is just too funny. Ever listen to Jello Biafra's spoken word albums?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Ever listen to Jello Biafra's spoken word albums?



No, I don't think I have...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 16, 2009)

Fascinating but to be honest, try and borrow one before buying, it is not for everyone 

No one in my house sits with me when I listen to that stuff. Then again, nobody listens to Yoko with me either :er:


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rc96joOz8


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

lostprophet said:


> YouTube - Franzl Lang - Einen Jodler hÃ¶r i gern




Um... Lostprophet I lub yah... But I'm gonna have to take away your "cool" card.

*Snatches cool card and makes a run for it*


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2ftCitvyQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DLq4EtSfzU&feature=related


----------

